# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Alignement cfinput + css

## Fabienduceps

slt,

j'ai un piti souci d'alignement sur un formulaire avec des css :

Pour ma premire zone , pas de souci pour l'affichage, mais pour ma deuxime zone (datefield) le texte se cole derrire la zone alors que j'ai un css float right sur la zone.

Ou ai je faux ?


voici mon code  cfm:


```

```


et voil mon css


```

```

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Est-ce un problme de CF ou de CSS?

Reprend le code HTML gnr par CF et analyse le...

----------


## Fabienduceps

Merci pour ta rponse, mais ou puis je retrouver ce code gnr ?

Je dbute dans Coldfusion

----------


## jowo

:;): 

tu cliques droit sur la page de ton browser et tu slectionnes pour FF: "Code source de la page" et pou IE: "Voir source..."

----------


## HiRoN

> Merci pour ta rponse, mais ou puis je retrouver ce code gnr ?


Le code gnr correspond au code interprt par le navigateur, cela reviens  "Afficher la source / Code source de la page"

----------


## Fabienduceps

merci Jowo et Hiron , vais aller voir

----------


## Fabienduceps

priori c'est du javascript mais  quel script fait il appel ?



```

```

----------


## HiRoN

J'aurais pourtant pens  un problme de CSS...

As-tu tent de remplacer :


```

```

Par :


```

```

Ce qui te permet de jouer aussi en CSS sur le label... et donc  priori de placer le tout comme tu l'entends...

----------


## Fabienduceps

En fait la zone texte et la zone cfinput matriel s'affiche correctement.

D'abord j'ai un Float:right sur le cfinput et ensuite le texte vient grace au float se mettre en face .

Par contre sur la date , le type datefield ne fait pas ragir mon cfinput de la mme manire.

le texte reste derrire le cfinput de la date.

Avec la balise Label je n'ai pas rsolu mon problme.  ::cry::

----------


## HiRoN

As-tu tent :



```

```


Avec (exemple  adapter) :


```

```

Tout dpend de l'interprtation du CSS sur ton _cfinput_...

----------


## jowo

@Hiron
Fabienduceps travaille avec CF et les balises cform et cfinput. La balise cfinput avec le type datefield doit gnr,  mon avis, un code HTML "complexe".  Aprs lecture de la doc CF8, datefield peut gnrer du code pour un objet Flash ou pour du code HTML.

@Fabienduceps
Je mettrais la balise cfinput avec le type datefield dans une balise div o je definirai le style de cette manire margin:0;padding:0;inline



```

```



```

```

----------


## HiRoN

> @Hiron
> Fabienduceps travaille avec CF et les balises cform et cfinput. La balise cfinput avec le type datefield doit gnr,  mon avis, un code HTML "complexe".  Aprs lecture de la doc CF8, datefield peut gnrer du code pour un objet Flash ou pour du code HTML.


Merci pour la prcision, ne travaillant pas sous ColdFusion, je ne pouvais pas savoir  :;): 
Dans ce cas, ta proposition de rajouter un div et de jouer sur celui-ci me semble pertinente...

----------


## Fabienduceps

ok jowo , merci pour ta rponse je vais essayer ton code.

Hiron , sur la zone matriel  marche avec mon code, mais c'est sur la zone de type "datefield" que j'ai le problme et ton code ne donne pas ce qu'il faut sorry.

----------


## HiRoN

> Hiron , sur la zone matriel  marche avec mon code, mais c'est sur la zone de type "datefield" que j'ai le problme et ton code ne donne pas ce qu'il faut sorry.


Si comme le dis jowo, le datafield te gnre un code autre que standard (X)HTML (donc balise <input ... />), cela est normal (le CSS _.c1 input_ ne pouvant alors fonctionner).

----------


## Fabienduceps

Jowo tu es mon maitre  ::king:: 

merci encore

----------


## Fabienduceps

Encore merci Hiron  ::ave::

----------


## Fabienduceps

Juste une petite requete , ya mon pote benji qui en bave  ::marteau::  avec ses problmes d'accents... si vous pouviez faire quelque chose pour lui ? 

 serait sympa  ::merci::

----------


## HiRoN

> Juste une petite requete , ya mon pote benji qui en bave  avec ses problmes d'accents... si vous pouviez faire quelque chose pour lui ?


Pour une meilleure gestion des caractres accentus, je te conseil plutt de choisir un charset utf-8.

Il faut vrifier que tout soit en utf-8 :
- L'en-tte HTTP envoy par le serveur
- L'encodage au niveau de l'diteur
- Le Content-type au niveau du document (X)HTML
- L'encodage au niveau de la BDD
- Le paramtre AddDefaultCharset au niveau de la config de ton serveur Apache (si Apache)
- La prcision de l'encodage au moment de la connexion  la BDD

Bonne chance  :;):

----------


## Fabienduceps

ok merci

----------

